# Exhaust help?



## Evilgoat06 (Jun 11, 2012)

Whats up everyone!? I am a newbie here. Just bought an 06 Goat with the 6.0 Ls2. I am looking to do some exhaust work cuz she is too damn quiet with stock. I dont want tickets but I like loud. What is a good setup for these? Also was curious on the installation of headers, long tubes or short and how well they fit? I also have 2 broken manifold bolts to deal with too. Was looking into SLP kits or just taking to a local muffler shop and doing dual flowmasters with an H pipe maybe? Any input on this would be great. Thanks!!!!


----------



## gregg5 (Aug 29, 2010)

I run PS longtubes with catless mids and spintech mufflers. To me its has just the right tone.


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*re*

sorry to hear about the broken bolts. Im just saying if you got some broke bolts having steel bolts in aluminum is a difficult fix at times. Maybe if you got the cash you can take the heads off and have a machine shop port and polish your head and in the process remove the broken bolts----danfigg


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

You're going to have to be more specific as to what your goals are for any decent advice. Are you looking for power or sound or both? Are you going to stay N/A or go FI? Things like that. The search button is your best friend.


----------



## bondpw01 (Jul 2, 2012)

I went with the Kooks Street Screamers. My 06 is stock with a cold air intake and throttle body spacer. At idle the car sounds like it should, a beast. When I get on it, it can be loud. But that is what a muscle car should sound like.


----------

